

PHP's Not A "Bad Language" - flapjack
http://5by5.tv/buildanalyze/24

======
dylanmcd
"I think the Zend Framework is terrible, personally. I think it was very
obviously written by Java programmers."

Thank you, thank you, Marco Arment (who wrote Tumblr). Programs written in the
ZF style are a nightmare to work with (I'm looking at you, Magento).

~~~
rick888
I've heard that Magento's performance is also a big problem, mostly due to the
bloated ZF.

